# New Camper



## gocamping21 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello!

I am searching for a new camper, and have tried many camper websites, but have not found the camper that fits all of our needs. If anyone can help us find the perfect camper that would be wonderful!

We would like a camper with: 2 slide outs
At least 3 bunks
Storage
Gross weight under 10,000 pounds

If anyone finds anything please let us know!
Thanks!


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

First off, Welcome to the Forum gocamping21. Finding the perfect trailer is hard to do. I thought I found the perfect trailer but I wish it was bigger but I still really like it and meets our needs to some extent. My only question I have is, what type of camper are you looking for? There are so many types out there you need to narrow it down. The first thing that comes to mind whe you say 3 bunks and slide outs is this.
Floorplan
I was looking to get this one myself but they were sold out. And it's way under 10,000 lbs.


----------



## gocamping21 (Aug 14, 2009)

In our years of camping we have had a travel trailer and two fifth wheels. We love fifth wheels and that is what we have now. A 2006 Forest River Flag Staff Super Lite fifth wheel. So we would want a fifth wheel for sure. We need a light camper under 10,000 pounds as a gross weight because our truck is NOT a diesel and its extreme maximum is 10,000.


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

*as they say "my 2 cents"*

i'd figure out my max tow capacty, subtract about 20% and you got your max weight for your camper. you can max out your truck if you're not planning very long trips, but stay under if you want to go most any where.

next, i'd figure my budget, can't help you there but once you figure that and your weight, you've eliminated a lot of campers. don't let a salesman change your mind on your budget or weight, if they try to tell you what you want, tell them to get lost. if he's looking out for you as he should be, he'll ask and will show you what you want. there are a few (very few) of these guys around.

biggest thing we realized after a few years of camping is the amount of time you send inside the camper. we started out going on week end trips, then gradually went to two week trips every other month or so. if the weather is bad or it's cold, it's nice to have to room inside. week end trips to the river and you stay outside most of the time anyhow.

a good place to look at campers is at an RV Show, usually in jan or feb. lots to look at in one place and lots of people so you can look with out be bothered by to many salesmen.

good luck, like to know what you find, bob


----------



## gocamping21 (Aug 14, 2009)

After ALONG time of searching (but i still am) i've found a camper that i am really in love with and fits all of my needs. Because of the economy, we're waiting to buy a new camper, but it's good to have an idea of we want. This is the website of the camper:

Cruiser CF32BL Fifth Wheel by CrossRoads RV, The Original RVWholesalers. New RV's & Parts Sales, Wholesale Dealer


----------



## aja72 (Nov 17, 2009)

You can get the information about camper from many dealers try to contact to dealers. I think from dealers you can get proper choice according to you requirement.


----------



## love2camp2 (Sep 15, 2010)

We just bought a 2011 Rockwood 31 foot 8317RKSS, it has a seperate bunk room with 3 bunks, a private bedroom for us, an outdoor kitchen. It only has 1 Super-slide out, but it seems huge. We love the big U-shaped dining table. It came with 2 flat screen TVs... and every option we could ever want. It is a Signature Ultra Lite Series and weighs about 6500 lbs, without all of our gear. We are in love with it and everyone we know is jealous!


----------



## cody beach (Sep 16, 2010)

hi,i am a newer of this family,haha,;like here


----------



## tracyk859 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi, I am Tracy . I am a new member of forum. Would a newcomer be warmly welcome here? Good day you guys!!!


----------



## jeep98 (Feb 28, 2010)

u can try looking at CampingWorld.com and see what they have


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Never, ever go by the dry weight! Go by the Gross Weight! NO ONE tows an empty trailer and it should always weigh less than the Gross Weight. Since this is the worse case scenario it is a much better number to use for your tow and load calculations.

Then if it's a travel trailer, calculate 10% to 12% of weight at the hitch and add this to the weight of the tow vehicle (and rear axle). Then if it's a fifth wheel estimate 18% to 25% of weight at the pin and add this to the weight of the two vehicle (rear axle). A salesman likes to quote the dry weight so you think you are okay. They also like to use 15% as the pin weight of a fifth wheel, but residential fifth wheels carry more storage at the pin because most storage areas are forward of the trailer's axle and therefore at the pin.

To be fair 15% is a good number for utility, car transporter or horse trailers because the weight is over the trailer axles and not over the pin. A residential fifth wheel is built differently and is much larger over the pin and therefore will carry a higher percentage of weight at the pin and on the rear axle of the tow vehicle.

Salesmen will NOT tell you this. Most of them I talk to you will always try to talk you out of this because they'll lose a sale of a larger rig that when you take off the lot becomes your weight problem.


----------

